

Apple giving gift cards for upgrading iPad2 to iPad3 - pedalpete
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/03/14/apple-will-now-give-you-up-to-a-320-gift-card-for-your-old-ipad-2/

======
pedalpete
I don't see that they were going to have any problems selling the iPad3, but
this will boost their initial sales numbers, which I'm sure we'll see apple
boasting about, even though they created a bit of false demand with this
upgrade program.

------
chekov
I will buy your iPad2 for $300 if you are interested to sell it back to Apple
:)

